# Balding greyhound



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi

Bow has bald thighs (which I understand is common for the breed). He's been flea treated etc and isn't itchy or anything so I was wondering what (if any)supplements might be good for encouraging his fur to grow back


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Seaweed, kelp and evening primrose oil are all good for hair regrowth. All my greyhounds have had this - it was particularly noticeable with Dylan who had a black bum - but it grew back on all of them, with no special attention, within about six months.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Seaweed, kelp and evening primrose oil are all good for hair regrowth. All my greyhounds have had this - it was particularly noticeable with Dylan who had a black bum - but it grew back on all of them, with no special attention, within about six months.


So if the weather warms up he won't have a cold bum anymore then...he might be thankful of the ventilation 

I wasn't overly worried until we took him for a check up with the vet and he mentioned it a few times...so then I thought maybe I should be worried


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Pixieandbow said:


> So if the weather warms up he won't have a cold bum anymore then...he might be thankful of the ventilation
> 
> I wasn't overly worried until we took him for a check up with the vet and he mentioned it a few times...so then I thought maybe I should be worried


My vet said it was just because they have little bedding when kennelled during their racing - either just newspaper or sawdust - so sleeping on hard surfaces causes the hair loss. No idea if that's the case, but like I say, mine have all had nice furry bums within six months or so of a nice soft bed and a good diet


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello!

This is very common in Greyhounds...my Greyhound had slightly bald thighs since we had her, however, it got worse on the inside of her thighs were one of the things we noticed when she was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism, vet said baldness of the thighs is very common with hyperthyroidism. Greyhounds tend to have lower thyroids then other breeds of dogs but hers was much lower. Just a thought to rule out anything medical...although it is probably just a common Greyhound trait.

All the best


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Seaweed, kelp and evening primrose oil are all good for hair regrowth. All my greyhounds have had this - it was particularly noticeable with Dylan who had a black bum - but it grew back on all of them, with no special attention, within about six months.


are all these in one supplement to give dog?

JJ still has that bald patch on his nose. which seems to be getting a bigger area going higher up his nose, he doesn't like the Dermacton cream it smells strong and right on his nose, he ends up rubbing it all off so he's rubbing that area more on rugs/grass whatever he can...maybe easier with something can add to food instead..thought it be quicker with product i could put specifically on that area!

Even if I put muzzle on and make him lie in crate while its soaked in a bit he's rubbing muzzle against bars..unless sit and physically hold him to give it chance to soak in but as soon as let go of him he wants to roll on rug or grass rubbing his face against it!


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok...so my plan is this. I'm going to keep an eye on it a little longer and serif it eats better or worse. Then I'm thinking I should rule out any medical problems and if there are no medical issues that need addressing then some supplements and see how he goes.

Then that just leaves his teeth to sort out...phew


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tango suffers from Seasonal Pattern Alopecia , when we got her from rescue in January she had large bald areas ( symetrical ) from her shoulders backwards. She did look very odd, to say nothing of cold ! It's now growing back really well and she looks like a wire haired dachshund.
Just wondering if that's what Bow has, I believe greyhounds are a susceptible breed.
I've been giving her Evening Primrose and coconut oil in her dinner, plus Plaque off, sometimes it seems she's having more supplements than food !


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

My whippet is also become rather bald on her thighs, it is hard to see as the skin and fur are the same colour. She also has no fur what so ever on her chest. I wasn't overly concerned but would rather she had some fur for protection. 

The vet gave me some Beres drops as he said that can help, I also heard coconut oil was good, both as a supplement and rubbed into the skin. So far there has been no change. I've also been recommended camorosa but not tried that yet.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

He's bald down his thighs...as he has pink skin it resembles a newly born rat's skin 

He's worse on one side and its the side he lays on the most. He was also losing his fur under his collar as well so I've changed his collar. My thinking is it probably isn't his thyroid as it is in specific places. It doesn't seem to be bothering him at all but I'll give some of the supplements a go.

I have changed his food since we got him and did wonder if the change in environment might be to blame possibly?


----------



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

my greyhound has a few bald patches, biggest was right in the middle of her belly. I've been supplementing her with coconut oil (1 tsp) daily and starting to see a little regrowth already 

oh and wrt teeth-raw feeding has made her teeth incredibly white and shiny


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> Tango suffers from Seasonal Pattern Alopecia , when we got her from rescue in January she had large bald areas ( symetrical ) from her shoulders backwards. She did look very odd, to say nothing of cold ! It's now growing back really well and she looks like a wire haired dachshund.
> Just wondering if that's what Bow has, I believe greyhounds are a susceptible breed.
> I've been giving her Evening Primrose and coconut oil in her dinner, plus Plaque off, sometimes it seems she's having more supplements than food !


Do you give her the human evening primrose capsules or is there a special one for dogs? ..cos I got some capsules in cupboard from health store.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> Do you give her the human evening primrose capsules or is there a special one for dogs? ..cos I got some capsules in cupboard from health store.


I give her the human 500mg ones , as advised by the rescue lady, punctured and squirted onto her food.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> are all these in one supplement to give dog?
> 
> JJ still has that bald patch on his nose. which seems to be getting a bigger area going higher up his nose, he doesn't like the Dermacton cream it smells strong and right on his nose, he ends up rubbing it all off so he's rubbing that area more on rugs/grass whatever he can...maybe easier with something can add to food instead..thought it be quicker with product i could put specifically on that area!
> 
> Even if I put muzzle on and make him lie in crate while its soaked in a bit he's rubbing muzzle against bars..unless sit and physically hold him to give it chance to soak in but as soon as let go of him he wants to roll on rug or grass rubbing his face against it!


You might find a mixed seaweed and kelp supplement, but you'll need to add the evening primrose separately. 'Human' capsules and supplements are fine.

Has he seen the vet about it? Self treating when you have no idea of what it is or what's causing it is unwise.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm another that uses kelp tablets not only on my greyhound but also on my italain greyhounds as the blues do tend to suffer from alopicia.

It is said the bald thighs in racing greyhounds is connected to the fact they are fed such high protein food when they are racing. In most cases the hair grows back when the dogs moult their kennel coat and grow a new coat.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

Freyja said:


> I'm another that uses kelp tablets not only on my greyhound but also on my italain greyhounds as the blues do tend to suffer from alopicia.
> 
> It is said the bald thighs in racing greyhounds is connected to the fact they are fed such high protein food when they are racing. In most cases the hair grows back when the dogs moult their kennel coat and grow a new coat.


I had read that...I guessi maybe need to be more patient?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Why would high protein cause hair loss?


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Why would high protein cause hair loss?


Well, theoretically, it may not as such be the high protein, but the lack of other nutrients in the diet that could cause hair loss and adjust the way it grows...possibly.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

My greyhound Hattie came home furry then soon shed it leaving bald neck,belly & thighs, I did query with the vet after it still hadn't grown some months later, but she doesn't have any other symptoms to suggest hypothyroid and cushings test was negative so felt it was just bald thigh syndrome. Hattie's had some regrowth but not full. Some americans have had good results using melatonin but it's not available otc here.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

ok I do have the evening primrose in cupboard i got apple cider vinegar tablets too I took them when dieting but seen it mentioned on here for dogs?.. can't remember what it was meant to help them with.. sure I took it for dieting to drop excess water fast but not needed them since I went gluten free as it was wheat that was causing me to have so much water retention .. dropped half a stone in a week on those combined with a wheat free diet not sure this be safe for Inca to do though to drop some of weight so fast? .. or maybe ACV has different function in dogs?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> ok I do have the evening primrose in cupboard i got apple cider vinegar tablets too I took them when dieting but seen it mentioned on here for dogs?.. can't remember what it was meant to help them with.. sure I took it for dieting to drop excess water fast but not needed them since I went gluten free as it was wheat that was causing me to have so much water retention .. dropped half a stone in a week on those combined with a wheat free diet not sure this be safe for Inca to do though to drop some of weight so fast? .. or maybe ACV has different function in dogs?


ACV tablets are of no use to dogs - you need the unfiltered, unpasteurised liquid with the ''mother'' intact - anything else has no nutritional benefit at all to them.

It's good for the skin and coat, digestive system, immune system and can help prevent fleas but will not help a dog loose weight, and besides, it's not at all healthy for dogs to drop weight very quickly anyway.


----------



## Wally Hound (Jul 20, 2018)

Born2BWild said:


> Hello!
> 
> This is very common in Greyhounds...my Greyhound had slightly bald thighs since we had her, however, it got worse on the inside of her thighs were one of the things we noticed when she was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism, vet said baldness of the thighs is very common with hyperthyroidism. Greyhounds tend to have lower thyroids then other breeds of dogs but hers was much lower. Just a thought to rule out anything medical...although it is probably just a common Greyhound trait.
> 
> All the best


My girl had black bum and nothing was doing any good so 1 I changed her to home cooked casseroles with mixed veg & meats. When I dish it up for her I add 100 grams fresh meat. At same time I gave her bedding options of a rug, soft padded rug. A bed from Aldi and a doona. She alternates between these to suit herself. 2 months later this months winter coat has no sign of black bum. Shirley is my Hypoglycemia watch dog so is important as well as my much loved whippet/ pharaoh/ grey hound cros. Thank you for accepting us to this forum and I hope above helps someone.


----------

